# -SAE-



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

are they real group fishes??? the reason that i dont want to have a group coz they will grow too big. i dont think they grow fast tho. i have one in my 20g tank, and it still stays same size about 1.5 month. should i get more? total 3 of them?

thanks for advice,

Tim


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Tim,

Yes, they do school. I have 5 in my 58g. They stay together and seem to enjoy each others company. They grow relatively slowly. 

I would suggest you keep 3 of them.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have three in my 75. The SAE's, Ottos, and rummynose all school together sometimes. Its really neat


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks for reply. i got two this afternoon. i thought my tank is too small for them since they grow to 6" later on. :wink: anyway, they have to do their jobs. CLEAN algae for me!!! :twisted:


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I dont think True SAE's grow to 6 inches. I've never seen one over 3 inches in my 4 years experience with them.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> I dont think True SAE's grow to 6 inches. I've never seen one over 3 inches in my 4 years experience with them.


i'm curious about 6" SAE too. i saw one in my LFS about 3.5". that is a biggest one i've seen so far. i couldnt image what they look like if they are 6". :roll:


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

about a month ago i stumbled across one that was 5" at the lfs i was amazed at it size since it was the first one ive seen that big


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

I saw a 5 inch one at a pet shop too. Took me 4 months of going back to find little ones there.
I only have 2 but they definately are social. I kind of like the way they do a tail stand and "talk" to each other or other fish.

They also really do eat BBA. I had a piece of driftwood that was largely covered in it. In the few short weeks they have been here it's just about bare. Even the tough old bits of algae are going. They latch on to it and give a twist of their bodies to dislodge it. 

Busy little fish.


----------

